# Cleveland Area Show



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

TM 


MODEL MOTORING CAR CLUB PRESENTS(MMCC)
THE BEST IN HO SLOT CARS--CLUB DISPLAY
HO;O;1/32;1/24 CARS PARTS ACCESSORIES
RECENT SHOWS HAVE BEEN ATTENDED BY COLLECTORS FROM OVER 
27+ STATES, CANADA, ENGLAND, AND GERMANY

****RICHFIELD QUALITY INN at OHIO TPK EXIT 173****
4742 Brecksville Rd: ROOM DISCOUNT AVAILABLE IN ADVANCE (330-659-6151)

OCT. 25TH, 2009

ADMISSION $5.00ea.
Tables $30 and floor rights $20 in advance 

After 10-12-09 TABLES $35ea. FLOOR RIGHTS $25ea.
1 ADM/PD TABLE(HELPERS $5 IN ADVANCE $10 DAY OF SHOW)
WIVES AND MINOR CHILDREN NO EXTRA CHARGE
NO GUARANTEES OF TABLE PLACEMENT 
SET UP 8:00 A.M.

NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST, STOLEN, OR DAMAGED PROPERTY
PLEASE HELP PROMOTE ON ANY BBS,WEB SITES & SHOWS LISTS, THANKS,
SEND CHECK (OR) M.O. & S.A.S.E. FOR CONFIRMATION TO: 

BRAD BENNETT P.O. BOX 13112 FAIRLAWN, OH 44334-0112 (PHONE (330)666-6057)
[email protected]

Next Show APRIL 25TH 2010

Name____________________Address______________________________________
Phone #_________________________E-Mail________________________________
No. of tables________X $30=___________Helper +______Total_________________


----------

